# Kit-less tutorials



## avbill (Nov 19, 2013)

Went to the library and read  Kitless Pen by BigShed.    On the first page of his tutorial he references  a separate tutorial for the making the section. 

I have looked throughout the library and could not find the tutorial for making the section. 
1.  I could be blind.
2.  Its not a tutorial in the library.
3. …..


Doers any body know of Bigshed's tutorial for making the section of a FTN pen. 

thanks


----------



## edstreet (Nov 19, 2013)

Which section?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hard hat (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't believe it's posted. However, if you made the body, you should be able to make the section. The reason tere aren't more tutorials is that it had to be figured out by those who started, and you learn more by doing than by watching.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 19, 2013)

George Butcher did one. Look in the advanced pen msking forum way back at the beginning...look around page 60 or search for it. His user name is texatdurango
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mredburn (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-fountain-pen-section-tutorial-88966/


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 19, 2013)

Making body and cap are easy.  For some reason front sections drive me batty. 

Always nice to have some reference material and George's post is spot on.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Nov 19, 2013)

Cliff notes:

turn to the shape you want
thread the size you want
drill and thread for the nib you want


----------



## watch_art (Nov 19, 2013)

this is only one way - Invisible Man's advice above is true, too.

http://newtonpens.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/kitless-fountain-pen.pdf


----------



## jimjam66 (Nov 19, 2013)

watch_art said:


> this is only one way - Invisible Man's advice above is true, too.
> 
> http://newtonpens.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/kitless-fountain-pen.pdf



Thanks, I hadn't seen that one before.  Will enjoy reading it.


----------

